
How it feels to have mental disorder explained in typography - tatransky
http://authorcloud.co/20-mental-disorders-explained-in-typography-d2h9y7m0n
======
msimpson
The OCD example triggered my OCD as he used the initialism to construct each
letter instead of the respective letter which caused incomplete initialisms
everywhere. UGH ...

